# (Live Action) Virtual Haunted House



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a vague recollection of something like this when I was a kid. I lived with my mother in the married housing of a college campus, and one dorm invited all of the kids over for a Halloween party and they did this - I remember the peeled grapes and spaghetti thing (yes, it is dated, but at the time it was really fun and creepy) and they did blindfold us and lead us through a series of rooms with spooky stuff happening. I loved it. (I was around 8 or 9?) 

Kids are less easily impressed nowadays, so you'd definitely have to up your storyline and the effects - but I still think with the right script and props and sound effects, this could still be lots of fun for kids.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I remember doing that sort of thing when I was a kid in the 70's and it worked great. I am not so sure how modern kids would get it, but in the 70's my mind made things a lot more creepy than they actually were. I think it has great potention, but modern kids often do not get the old school idea of using the mind.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

It's a great idea, I too remember that from the 70's! It was fun and creepy, if you reach the right age it should be a slam dunk. If they are older you might just have to text them scarry pictures, hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea.

Let their own minds help you to scare the bejabbers out of 'em

Sight is our primary sense...take that away and you're well on your way to dampening some underwear.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

One of my thoughts was to have the kids feel around inside a coffin as the end of the tour was near. I have access to a few full size skeletons, and I was thinking to ratt up some clothes, dress the skeleton up, and tell them the key to the locked door was buried with the mansion's master. They'll need to find it in order to get out. (I know… ripping of the Haunted Mansion movie, but hey it was one of the few good parts of the whole show.)

Aside from the possible creepiness of feeling an "actual" body, any thoughts on what else could surprise them in the casket? Maybe simulate come "rotting flesh," put peeled grapes in the eye sockets, and other nasty stuff around/inside the bones?

I was also thinking to simulate some bugs that infested the box, or even some real live night crawlers. Any ideas?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds spooky! Today's kids are more desensitized, but I don't think it'll be too hard to scare the little ones verses teens. 

You could make the skeleton move or jump around a little as they got their hands inside the ribcage or something.


----------

